# When to begin puppy classes?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I posted this question on the health forum too but maybe it belongs here. What is the optimum age to begin puppy classes, meaning basic socialization and learning commands such as sit, stay? Every trainer and vet office I've spoken to says the "younger the better" as long as their vaccinations are up to date for their age, yet I see the foum members here say it's better to wait until about 4 mths as the Maltese babies are so tiny they might "scare" too young. Any other opinions/experiences out there to share?
thanks


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not an expert but I started Molly at about 12 weeks. I wanted to begin socializing her and I, as you, were told the earlier the better. She's taken 3 classes of clicker training. She has learned to sit and we are not working on her going to a special spot that is hers. So far it's been a good experience.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Parvo kills puppies. I would not even consider taking a puppy to puppy classes until it has been fully immunized plus two weeks for full immunization. The protection from the disease puppies receive from their mother's milk may interfere with effectiveness of the first few rounds of vaccinations so they aren't protected from the disease.

It is simply not worth taking the risk IMO.

Q:
How is parvovirus prevented?

A:
Vaccination and good hygiene are critical components of canine parvovirus prevention.

Vaccination—Vaccination is important. Young puppies are very susceptible to infection, particularly because the natural immunity provided in their mothers' milk may wear off before the puppies' own immune systems are mature enough to fight off infection. If a puppy is exposed to canine parvovirus during this gap in protection, it may become ill. An additional concern is that immunity provided by a mother's milk may interfere with an effective response to vaccination. This means even vaccinated puppies may occasionally succumb to parvovirus. To narrow gaps in protection and provide optimal protection against parvovirus during the first few months of life, a series of puppy vaccinations are administered.

To protect their adult dogs, pet owners should be sure that their dog's parvovirus vaccination is up-to-date. Ask your veterinarian about a recommended vaccination program for your canine companion.

In spite of proper vaccination, a small percentage of dogs do not develop protective immunity and remain susceptible to infection.

Hygiene—Until a puppy has received its complete series of vaccinations, pet owners should use caution when bringing their pet to places where young puppies congregate (e.g. pet shops, parks, puppy classes, obedience classes, doggy daycare, and grooming establishments). Reputable establishments and training programs reduce exposure risk by requiring vaccinations, health examinations, good hygiene, and isolation of ill puppies and dogs. Contact with known infected dogs and their premises should always be avoided.

Finally, do not allow your puppy or dog to come into contact with the fecal waste of other dogs while walking or playing outdoors. Prompt and proper disposal of waste material is always advisable as a way to limit spread of canine parvovirus infection.

http://www.avma.org/communications/brochur...vo_brochure.asp

Please read Tucker's story:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=5340&st=0


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

LadysMom:
Parvo kills puppies. I would not even consider taking a puppy to puppy classes until it has been fully immunized plus two weeks for full immunization. 

Ladysmom, what is considered "fully immunized"; is it 3 rounds of vaccinations? About what age would you say it's safe to begin classes? Thanks

Never mind Ladysmom, I saw you answered my question on the health forum. Although my breeder says to get a rabies shot anytime after 12 wks, not 4 mths, so perhaps 3 1/2 mths would be reasonable. I'll double check with my vet upon our first visit.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You're from Connecticut, right? Your state requires a rabies vaccine at three months, although Dr. Dodds recommends waiting until twenty weeks if possible.

http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm

§ 22-339b. Rabies vaccination required for dogs and cats. Booster vaccination required. Proof of vaccination


(a) Any owner or keeper of a dog or cat of the age of three months or older shall have such dog or cat vaccinated against rabies. Any animal vaccinated prior to one year of age or receiving a primary rabies vaccine at any age shall be considered protected for only one year and shall be given a booster vaccination one year after the initial vaccination and shall be vaccinated at least every three years thereafter. Those animals revaccinated after one year of age shall be given booster vaccinations at least every three years thereafter. Proof of vaccination shall be a certificate issued by a licensed veterinarian in accordance with subsection (a) of section 22-339c.

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stuscts...7_367.htm#s339b


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I posted this question on the health forum too but maybe it belongs here. What is the optimum age to begin puppy classes, meaning basic socialization and learning commands such as sit, stay? Every trainer and vet office I've spoken to says the "younger the better" as long as their vaccinations are up to date for their age, yet I see the foum members here say it's better to wait until about 4 mths as the Maltese babies are so tiny they might "scare" too young. Any other opinions/experiences out there to share?
> thanks[/B]


As Ladysmom says wait until the shots are done. 

The standard puppy class asks for the dogs to be between 3-6 months. I wouldn't take a Maltese until around 4 months. You may have heard that Maltese are a little slower to mature than their bigger counter-parts. This works to your advantage as they will keep their puppyhood a little longer. If your dog has been well socialized by the breeder up till 12 weeks of age then you do not need to rush to puppy class immediately. You just want to get as many positive socialization experiences as possible in that first 6 months. It is important that the experiences be very positive. Some puppy classes are dominated by big dogs that don't know their own strength yet. Maltese are tiny enough, but obviously Maltese puppies are very vulnerable. It will be important for you to make sure that the interactions between your maltese and the other dogs in the class work to help your dog enjoy being with others.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Like everyone else said...you have to get the vaccines first. I wanted to enroll Benny in puppy kindergarten, but I didn't have his vaccines all complete yet. So once he turned 6 months, I signed him up for clicker training at our house. It was 5 weeks long and a great way to train him. At 6 months, he was certainly ready for training...he was starting to 'test' me.


----------

